
Conversion funnels that optimize themselves - adityar
http://www.subintent.com/
======
ivan_ah
This is a very interesting idea because it drastically lowers the bareer to
entry for someone wishing to try A/B testing.

I think business intelligence should be part of any company's core
competences, but there is a market for this kind of automation too.

Some more general feedback:

    
    
       - big call-to-action link in the middle of the top goes nowhere!
       - better styling everywhere 
       - pricing should fit on one screen!
       - marketing: focus on GET RESULTS, and IMPROVE CONVERSIONS
         and less on the technical side---my guess is that your 
         main customers will be business people not technical folk,
         so talk about the RESULTS and not so much about the tech.
         keywords: ML, OPTIMIZE, BETTER, AUTOMATED, SMART, etc...
       - who are you targeting with this pricing?
         I think if your product really works it is delivering the 
         same value as a full time employee doing A/B testing and
         optimizing the website for you --- so you should charge more.
         Also -- the ppl who are most likely to benefit from this 
         are high traffic websites (1000+ visitors for stat. signif?)
         so you should focus on them as your target market. 
         I think it will be much better to get 2-3 BIG customers than
         chase mom-and-pop and their little website. 
       - maybe have a demo? (tell user to keep reloading a page/iframe)
         so they see the different versions.
    
    

On a separate note, I think the notion of an "interactive" sales pitch that is
custom generated for the user is interesting in its own right. Check out the
link to my book on my hn profile page --- I have little conversation-like
bubbles which add a bit of interactivity. This concept could go so much
further though... Think "webpage as a conversation."

Good job on the coding. Now go open the right .css file and make your site
look pretty ;)

~~~
adityar
Thanks for the feedback. My initial target is small/medium web app developers
and not so much the big guys (yet). At this stage, some A/B & design saavy is
required and not fully eliminated. There's a lot of demo possibilities (one
that comes up very often - eat your own dogfood much?) which I think will
improve conversions.

------
fraserharris
This is a perfect example of building a technology, not a product. This is
Optimizely without the amazing user interface that allows marketers to do this
work.

~~~
adityar
is that good or bad?

------
nezza-_-
I don't get your site. There's a BIG green button at the top and when I click
it nothing happens.. Then there's an empty crystal ball and below that two
other buttons that actually do something.. I have to click again to at least
get a very basic idea on what you do.

Besides that the project actually sounds quite interesting!

~~~
adityar
I really should make that link go to a page that says "See what I mean?"

------
jcnnghm
With this multivariate testing, how many visits does it take to get
statistically significant data?

~~~
mikkel
Calculating the number of tests needed to reach statistical certainty is not
straightforward at all. The equation for simple A/B tests relies on the change
of conversion rate from a control. More info here:
[https://developer.amazon.com/sdk/ab-testing/reference/ab-
mat...](https://developer.amazon.com/sdk/ab-testing/reference/ab-math.html)

That's for simple A/B tests - this is not simple A/B tests, instead it is
setting up a search space of possible variations of a page and comparing many
to many to find which is best.

Splitting the data based on visitor referral, country, and more make the
sample size needed even larger.

TLDR: This solution needs a decent amount of traffic to have reasonable
results. The exact numbers are not definite.

Source: I co-created xander.io which is basically this concept but more open
source.

~~~
adityar
that does look interesting.

------
lingben
are you using this to optimize your own site? if yes, do an open case study to
show its power

if not, why not?

~~~
Duhck
Came here to ask this. Your call to actions, etc are kind of lack-luster
(although I have been waiting for a product like this for quite some time).

Are you optimizing your own funnel(s) with this? Please tell!

~~~
adityar
product is in development and testing at this time so,no. But, that's going to
be a persuasive argument - we eat our own dog food.

~~~
lingben
wait, so you are not willing to use your own product now but you expect others
to pay for it and use it now?

:/

------
viana007
Site is off =(

This Site44-hosted website has been temporarily suspended due to excessive
usage.

~~~
adityar
now fixed

------
rabidonrails
down :(

